

MeetInnovators interview: How Derek Sivers Sold CD Baby (as sole owner) for $22M - sivers
http://meetinnovators.com/2010/01/14/derek-sivers-from-cd-baby/

======
kevinholesh
Wow that is annoying how you have to register to download the MP3.

Also, "Subscribe in iTunes" link is no where to be found.

~~~
3dFlatLander
Sorry to the site owners for posting these links, but that is kind of
ridiculous.

Link to the MP3 [http://meetinnovators.com/2010/01/14/derek-sivers-from-cd-
ba...](http://meetinnovators.com/2010/01/14/derek-sivers-from-cd-baby-
docs/derek_sivers_full.mp3)

And the iTunes link
[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcas...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=307286551)

------
mcantor
Wow. Derek Sivers really kicks ass.

~~~
travisjeffery
We should all be inspired by him to make something great, one day be able to
give millions away and also to have our picture taken while hopping a creek
for an interview.

------
johnl
A good example of a founder that knew for the company to survive and growth in
the future another step was required and he was not interested in that
position. A smart guy.

------
tcskeptic
I think his success is great. I also think that describing 5% of 20MM annually
as a trickle is really funny. I want to be trickle profitable someday.

~~~
seunosewa
That starts at 1 million annually. After 20 years, there will be only $7
million left in the fund. Hmm.

~~~
abstractbill
That's assuming the fund doesn't earn any interest, which I expect it does.

